# Giving fire to my son, just ordered paperwhite



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, so I am checking to see if this will be as simple as I think it will be, or if I have to do things a different way. Please correct me if I am wrong. I just bought a paperwhite which will arrive on Tuesday and plan on giving my son my fire this coming weekend...

1. I was going to remove all the books from it, but keep all the apps. 
2. I still want to keep the fire on my account so that he can download apps or books for school if he needs/wants to.
3. I was hoping to have all my books from my fire moved to my new paperwhite but not sure how to do this?

Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm going to move this to the Fire Talk section...where are Fire experts hang out!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

(And sorry, I didn't see you had a question about the Paperwhite, too, before I moved it.)

If the Fire is on your account, your son will have access to all of your books as well as your apps.  Although there's parental controls, but I've never used them so not sure how they work.

You can't move DRM'd Amazon-downloaded books between Kindle devices.  You'll have to download the ones you want on the PW directly from Amazon, one at a time.  

Betsy


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Betsy:

Thanks for your help. What are DRM'd Amazon-downloaded books between Kindle devices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

egh34 said:


> Betsy:
> 
> Thanks for your help. What are DRM'd Amazon-downloaded books between Kindle devices.


Sorry... What I meant was, if you've downloaded your books from Amazon--free or purchased--most of them will have copy protection (DRM). The DRM on Amazon books is device specific. So, if you download a book to your Fire, you can't simply copy it to another Kindle. You have to go to the cloud on your PaperWhite, find the book, and re-download it to the PW. Or go to Manage Your Kindle and send the book to your PW. You can't do bulk copies between Kindles.

Betsy


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

So, if when I get my Kindle, I shouldn't freak if there aren't any book on it, I have to go to Manage your kindle and send them there, correct?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

egh34 said:


> So, if when I get my Kindle, I shouldn't freak if there aren't any book on it, I have to go to Manage your kindle and send them there, correct?


If it's already ordered and you can see it on Manage Your Kindle, you can go ahead and start sending books now..


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Good to hear that you are passing the older unit to your son.


----------

